# Horrible showing against Wizards



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I guess you guys stay away from this forum, because of how bad this team is playing but there is some hope here. I mean against the Wizards they were down at one point by 39 points, minus Arenas no less but wound up losing by 15. What is the team missing outside of a competent coach? I mean I see holes in regards to Dalembert forever being a low IQ ball player, poor shooting *cough*Wille Green*cough*. What is truly missing?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

A starting caliber Power Forward.

They were apparently in love with Jason Smith, but that guy won't be anything more than a bench big. He's like a rich man's Michael Bradley out there.

Also they need someone besides Andre Miller running the team.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Their starting lineup is terrible. The bench guys are playing better than I thought, but they keep falling behind and trying to come back. Like Coates said, they need an elton brand type player to become a playoff team.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

edit


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im not sure Elton Brand is going to be the same type of player even if he would want to come here. I just realized we lack a true Center after DBert and no booth doesnt count


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> I guess you guys stay away from this forum, because of how bad this team is playing


Or how our forum doesn't get the maintenance other forums are getting. All the other forums got a whole new design with their logo and stuff, ours didn't.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Im not sure Elton Brand is going to be the same type of player even if he would want to come here. I just realized we lack a true Center after DBert and no booth doesnt count


You're right, it's hard to predict how he'll come back. I think his injury will probably prevent him from coming here. He might want to go to a team that can actually contend for a championship now. Of course the only team like that that would have cap space is San Antonio. Would they take a flier on him? I do know that he won't re-up with the Clips after how they treated him.

Dalembert is a tweener. I'm not as down on him as I have been in the past. A big reason for that is that he showed when he is disciplined he can be valuable. Problem he has is he's neither a true center or true power forward. He seems to be the type of big man who would thrive next to Tim Duncan or Yao Ming. I think he'll have more trade value the closer to the end of the contract he can get. He's talented enough to help someone, he's exposed here with the vacuum at the other big spot.

Would he look better if he played next to Roy Hibbert? Makes you wonder.

I still say I really like Evans. He just shouldn't be starting. I think I said something like what sliccat said above (good backups and bad starters) in the offseason. I'm confident that there are a few players on this team who can contribute to a playoff team, now it's about getting the players to put them over the top.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Kunlun said:


> Or how our forum doesn't get the maintenance other forums are getting. All the other forums got a whole new design with their logo and stuff, ours didn't.


It's coming. But priority was given to the more active forums.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Im not sure Elton Brand is going to be the same type of player even if he would want to come here. I just realized we lack a true Center after DBert and no booth doesnt count


i said brand-type.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> i said brand-type.


Honestly how many Brand types are out there? Or should I say will be out there? I looked at the FA list and I dont see any?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Honestly how many Brand types are out there? Or should I say will be out there? I looked at the FA list and I dont see any?


20/10 guys? That's what the draft is for.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I like Beasley, hes just so laid back.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I doubt Beasley is going to be putting up 20/10 in the NBA


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

He has the skills to do it, i dont know about the heart


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think its going to take a couple of good draft picks to make us good.


----------

